# Electrican qualifications



## nicholas (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi everybody
Im a New Zealander and im just finishing a 4 year program to become a electrican in nz. i have a canadan girl friend and i intend to move (on a "traveling working visa") to torronto in a few months. The problem is i cant seem to find much information on how to get intouch with the regurlatory body incharge of electricans. i think my new zealand qualifications must be able to be transfurred over but i just need info on where to go to find it. If there is anyone out there that could help i would love to hear from you.
thanks alot 

Nick


----------



## mrseberry (Feb 7, 2009)

I don't knwo what kind of electrician you are but try google.ca for electrician & regulatory bodies. ecao.org/links.html came up as one of the links.


----------



## billastbury (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi Nick,
You should contact the authority in the provice where you want to live. Easy to find on the web usually under "Safety".
Although there is an inter-provincial exam, the apprentiships and testing is usually done by the province. Electrician is a designated trade and qualification must be obtained.
I came here from the UK 44 years ago and, although electrical work is a lot different, it is easy to get hold of a code book and learn most everything so long as you have the background.
Hope this helps.
Bill


----------



## jaymage2009 (Apr 13, 2009)

billastbury said:


> Hi Nick,
> You should contact the authority in the provice where you want to live. Easy to find on the web usually under "Safety".
> Although there is an inter-provincial exam, the apprentiships and testing is usually done by the province. Electrician is a designated trade and qualification must be obtained.
> I came here from the UK 44 years ago and, although electrical work is a lot different, it is easy to get hold of a code book and learn most everything so long as you have the background.
> ...


hi Bill
im new here, still looking around the forum. im electrical based for over 15 years.
my problem is ive not got any qualifications. but with have 15 years experience, would this be a problem trying to move to Canada?????

i would be willing to study and get qualifications in Canada.


----------



## billastbury (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi, You would probably have to take a four year apprenticeship and it would be best to try to contact electrical contractors in the area where you want to live. The enconomy isn't too favourable at this time for apprenticeships.


----------

